# Somalia



## CQB (Sep 9, 2015)

Pretty much forgotten about currently. This documentary is interesting in that some very familiar trends that are evident in Al Shabab have been used currently with great effect by Da'esh.  What winning looks like. 

Community Channel : Somalia: A New Dawn


----------



## Etype (Sep 14, 2015)

I think Somalia is a mess we are trying to contain and not fix.

It's pretty hard to contain terrorist networking though, they can share ideas as easily as I share Miley Cyrus videos.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 14, 2015)

Etype said:


> I think Somalia is a mess we are trying to contain and not fix.
> 
> It's pretty hard to contain terrorist networking though, they can share ideas as easily as I share Miley Cyrus videos.



wow.... that's just wrong on multiple levels...  friggin commo guys ...  too many free electrons to rot your brains, just like zombies.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2015)

Just for the Troll.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 16, 2015)

Not photoshopped. Her actual ass end.


----------

